# Car fire!



## webbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, about the only burning going on today wasn't too clean. I got held up at a ramp in Fall River, MA - the guy was fine, but he said it was his wives car. He declined my offer to send him high-res photos of the carnage.


----------



## fossil (Aug 3, 2011)

Might need some upholstery work and a nice detailing job.   %-P


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 3, 2011)

From the intensity it just has to be a busted fuel line with that high pressure fuel injection fuel pump feeding it. Wow!

When you see smoke folks, turn off the ignition key.


----------



## webbie (Aug 3, 2011)

There were some nifty explosions - stuff shot 50 feet in the air, etc.....


----------



## webbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Ain't gonna be much salvage in that baby.....after they hosed the outside, they opened the hood and hosed that. I guess the wheels might still be good.


----------



## fossil (Aug 3, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> ...I guess the wheels might still be good.



Maybe the rears...I wouldn't count on the fronts.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 3, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> . He declined my offer to send him high-res photos of the carnage.



I can't imagine why he would decline such a generous offer....betcha he ain't a woodburner....he prolly does not "dig" fire like we do... ;-)
Or he thought you were a weirdo takin pics of the fire and he did not want to give you any personal info...just in case... :lol:


----------



## colebrookman (Aug 3, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Well, about the only burning going on today wasn't too clean. I got held up at a ramp in Fall River, MA - the guy was fine, but he said it was his wives car. He declined my offer to send him high-res photos of the carnage.


I guess that fire dept. couldn't afford SCBAs, to keep their firefighters safe from breathing the smoke and the explosions. Back to the fifties!
Ed


----------



## Corey (Aug 3, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Ain't gonna be much salvage in that baby.....after they hosed the outside, they opened the hood and hosed that. I guess the wheels might still be good.



I don't know...keep an eye out on ebay for a "Smokin' Hot" late model Toyota Celica with "like new paint and interior".  "This baby is HOT, won't last long (the car or the deal?), buy NOW!"


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 3, 2011)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the smell of napalm . . . I mean burning plastic in the morning. 

(Cough, cough, cough)


----------



## Pagey (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, a non-Ford burning!    ;-P


----------



## yooperdave (Aug 5, 2011)

two times in my life i pulled people from burning vehicles. whats up with that? the vehicles were not at the stage of combustion as in the pic, but they were still hot. the drivers of both vehicles (about 3 yrs apart) insisted on staying in the vehicle and trying to restart the engine!! actually had to grab them and pull them out telling them if they stay much longer, they are the ones that will need restarting!
after i got them out, we stayed and waited for the fire dept. to arrive, and watched the rest of the vehicle go up


----------



## webbie (Aug 5, 2011)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fall River, MA....heck, they are lucky they had gas for the truck!


----------



## colebrookman (Aug 5, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> colebrookman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be but more likely lack of training and enforcement by the officers. It worked in the fifties and it's good enough for us now. Some fire departments will never learn or accept that there are better and safer ways.
Ed


----------



## begreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe he didn't want pictures because the car is HOT!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 5, 2011)

The guy on the right in the second pic. is wearing SCBA.


----------



## colebrookman (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxRJIOJqP3I This is one of many explosions caught on tape.  Again, no SCBAs.  Just a simple car fire.
Ed


----------



## webbie (Aug 5, 2011)

I think this car did two similar explosions - before the firefighters showed up. 

They were fairly careful - two of them used the hose from a good distance(15-20 ft)  until the fire was out, then one guy came closer and did some more work. Looking at that vid, though, you'd think they would have had some masks on.


----------



## webbie (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, I've learned one new thing.
That is, whenever a car fire is suspected, turn the sucker OFF and GET OUT. That seems like common sense, but obviously it is not.


----------



## colebrookman (Aug 5, 2011)

Ya the explosions are caused by water hitting the magnesium.
Ed


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello Craig

Last Saturday afternoon, I was in the bumper to bumper traffic on RT 3 South just before the Sagamore Bridge in Bourne.

All of a sudden the car in the right lane a little ahead of me started blowing some serious burnt oil smelling smoke

The pic below from in front does not show all the smoke and smell you get when your behind it!!

But I bet that car's engine is like that old dessert pudding called "Junket"

Anyone know what kind of car that is?
See pics below:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 6, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello Craig
> 
> Last Saturday afternoon, I was in the bumper to bumper traffic on RT 3 South just before the Sagamore Bridge in Bourne.
> 
> ...



Hello Don

My guess it is a Nissan Altima...


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 6, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the educated guess!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Well, I've learned one new thing.
> That is, whenever a car fire is suspected, turn the sucker OFF and GET OUT. That seems like common sense, but obviously it is not.



. . . or at least make sure the car insurance is all paid up.


----------

